# removing the latex forehead from a wig cap



## timekiller (Oct 18, 2011)

"Usually" the hair is glued and can be removed by using 90% isolated alcohol. This works for latex masks. Make sure to wash if afterwards.


----------



## nfirkins80 (Aug 5, 2021)

my ignorant question rubbing the latex with alcohol will help get rid of it, no cutting or anything? what do you think is the best adhesive to then attach to a regular bald cap? thanks


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Pretty sure alcohol won't dissolve the latex/rubber mask part; only if the hair is glued onto the latex/rubber head part (and the glue is susceptible to the alcohol - some aren't).

If it was me, wanting to cut off the forehead part and just have the hair, I'd likely get a very sharp exacto blade/knife and VERY carefully cut right at the hair line, and try really hard to not cut the hair part at all, and then brush the hair over a bit to camouflage the edges (maybe use a bit of glue to get it to stay put). I think then I'd not worry about attaching it to a bald cap, but slide it onto your head over the bald cap like a hat. You could technically use spirit gum to glue it down to your skin/the bald cap around the edges if you were worried (you definitely will need to get a spirit gum remover also).


----------



## nfirkins80 (Aug 5, 2021)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Pretty sure alcohol won't dissolve the latex/rubber mask part; only if the hair is glued onto the latex/rubber head part (and the glue is susceptible to the alcohol - some aren't).
> 
> If it was me, wanting to cut off the forehead part and just have the hair, I'd likely get a very sharp exacto blade/knife and VERY carefully cut right at the hair line, and try really hard to not cut the hair part at all, and then brush the hair over a bit to camouflage the edges (maybe use a bit of glue to get it to stay put). I think then I'd not worry about attaching it to a bald cap, but slide it onto your head over the bald cap like a hat. You could technically use spirit gum to glue it down to your skin/the bald cap around the edges if you were worried (you definitely will need to get a spirit gum remover also).


Thank you, I think that's what I'll do. A little afraid the wig may fall off, but I could use spirit gum or pros-aide to attch to bald cap, right? I jump around a lot on Halloween night..


----------

